# Countdown. Babies soon!



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

This girl will be starting off kidding season at Merry Oaks Farm.
Tansy has been here for almost 5 years now and is reaching 8 years of age!
She has always been faithful to give at least one doeling and provides with the sweetest goat milk I have ever tasted. She had a bit of a hard time kidding last year and is bred to a Boer this year so please pray that everything goes well and her kids won't be too big.
Tansy is due in 11 days and has a record of kidding on her 150 or 149 day so probably the 15 or 16 is when she will give us some babies.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, she's a beautiful ol' gal!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, she looks great. All the best for an easy delivery.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you, I really love this girl and would hate to have something happen during kidding.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

10 days!
Next on the list is Poppy, she doesn't have such a great kidding record but I think topping us off with 16 lbs of milk in a day is pretty good.
She is due in 11 days. I am adding a picture of her udder because I just can't wait to be milking her again and I love the green grass in the background, I am just sitting over here dreaming of spring!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow!!! I don't raise dairy breeds so I know nothing about them.. But I gotta say that is the biggest udder I have ever seen 
Beautiful goats, my girls are due in a couple weeks too!! Very exciting!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Love Poppy's coloring. She looks like a joy to milk.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

peggy said:


> Love Poppy's coloring. She looks like a joy to milk.


She is! Last year after milking ffs with tiny teats the milk seemed to pour out of her udder at just a touch of your hand!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

9 days for tansy 10 for Poppy!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Rechecked due dates, Tansy 4 days, Poppy 5! Tansy's daughter beat her though, We have babies!
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/sunflowers-surprises-162276/#post1622675


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Today is Tansy's due date!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Tansy is close! No ligs and pawing up a storm!
:fireworks:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

And we have a 10 pounder!
A whopping big boy from Tansy!
His name is Redwood on account of his size.
:balloons::fireworks::stars:
I never thought I would see Tansy give a single buckling so he was a surprise. As soon as I saw him I knew he was a boy, how could you have such a big masculine girl? He sure took after his daddy, only thing momma gave him was a bit of Alpine coloring.
He dwarfs all the older kids LOL.
Pics coming soon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is one big boy!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It sure is, I never had one that big before!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

looks like babies from Poppy today!


----------

